# Day 6 Blastocyst



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I know this is probably a really silly question but would a day 6 blastocyst be transferred on day 5 or 6? (CD 19 or 20?)
Thanks


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

Came across your post and didn't want to read and run.  Im not sure if it would be on a specific cycle day, my understanding is that it would be more about how many days of progesterone pessaries. With my clinic and in my situation, I will start the estrogen on day one of my cycle and continue until the lining is at least 7mm then they'd give me a date to start the progesterone pessaries - if Day 5 blastoff, they will transfer on day 6 of progesterone support and if it's a day 6 blasto, they will do the transfer on day 7 of progesterone support. Hope this makes sense? It's maybe varies with different clinics though.  xx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. Yes that makes sense. My daughter was an FET but was a day 5 blastocyst and was transferred on day 19 of the cycle (which was day 5 of progesterone). So wasn't sure whether a day 6 blast would be transferred a day later. So I presume my clinic might transfer on day 20 of the cycle (which would be day 6 of progesterone). I suppose what I really meant to ask was would a day 6 be transferred a day later than a day 5 so what you have described has helped explain. Thank you.xx


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi. I have a couple of day 6 blasts frozen and my clinic said they would put them back on day 5. I think it may depend exactly what stage they were at when frozen x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Day 6 is not a good option and i wouldnt go for it since the lining (regardless of its thickness) is not at its best day 6. The best is day 5 regardless if the embryo is day 5 or day 6. Thete are many studies talking about this.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice, sounds like it will be day 5 which does make more sense as suppose day 6 is just that it has took longer to reach blastocyst. I'm just confused as initially I had 2 4ab and 1 3bb blasts frozen and was told one had been frozen on day 6 so just presumed the 3bb was the day 6. When I got pregnant with my daughter they transferred a 4ab and the 3bb and only one took. I always thought that the 4ab I had left was a day 5 but at my consultation I was told it was a day 6. Not that any of it matters, it's my one and only frostie so hoping and praying it's a strong one.xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Dj you're correct - just frozen later as it took that extra day to be beautiful. My clinic transfers blasts on day 5, regardless of day 5 or 6. Good luck! Xxxx


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

It doesnt matter if the blast was day 5 or 6 although it is better to be day 5,but what matters is that the teansfer is on day 5 (in this case,it will have to be a frozen cycle).


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

It doesnt matter if the blast was day 5 or 6 although it is better to be day 5,but what matters is that the teansfer is on day 5 (in this case,it will have to be a frozen cycle).


----------

